# Horizontal Sterling plans wanted



## Darren English (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been looking for my first project and would like to do a sterling.
Have already printed off plans for J. Jonkman Stirling 60 but think a horizontal sterling might be a little simpler for my first go.
Does anyone know of any free plans for one?


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 29, 2012)

Darren, you might have a look here...http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_overzicht_happermodellen/happeroverzicht_frameset.htm

Jan has some very nice flame eater and sterling plans and if you will email him with the set you desire he will send it to you in .pdf format. The internal valve flame eater is interesting and relatively simple in design. Bear in mind that these can be a bugger to get to run at times and may be less forgiving that a compressed air (steam) engine, but I say that only as info. not to discourage you at all.

Here is also a youtube link re: the above engine: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkamUJWz_j0[/ame]

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2012)

Try this one:


http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/FrenchStirling/FernandplansSm.pdf

As others have said we generally recommend a simple wobble as a first build. but if you are working in a pro shop are used to good fit and finish and know what to expect of your tools you should be fine. Good luck. 
Tin


----------



## Darren English (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, they both look like good projects to start out.
I'll email Jan for some plans.


----------



## pierke (May 21, 2012)

Hello,

try this one to!

http://ridders.nu/

Pierke


----------

